# The new top digit top laptops are out and Lenovo has been underated.



## seamon (Mar 7, 2014)

Most powerful Windows 8 laptops to buy in India - Laptops | Laptop | Notebooks Reviews | ThinkDigit Features




> Lenovo gets serious in the power game: Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p (59-390016)
> Price: Rs 77,029
> 
> Last year, Lenovo got into the power game big time, with the Z series of notebooks. Not soon after, the Y500 arrived, with clear intentions of appealing to the gamer crowd who could not afford the expensive gaming laptops. The Y510p is another example of that trend, the latest example. The specs include - Intel Core i7-4700MQ processor clocking at 2.4GHz, 8GB of RAM and the Nvidia GeForce GT 750M (2GB) graphics. The 15.6-inch screen runs on a Full HD resolution and the laptop packs in a 1TB hard drive. The laptop also has an “Always-On USB Port”, which allows users to charge a smartphone even if the laptop may be powered off and unplugged.
> ...



How did HP one beat the Y510p in benchmarks when Y510p has a much better GPU? How come it is the best under 1 lakh just because it has a touchscreen? 
How is GT 740m with DDR3 memory which can barely run Thief 2014 in low enough for gamers?
NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M - NotebookCheck.net Tech


Has Digit been bribed by HP? 

Mods may delete this post if this seems offensive to the magazine we all love.


----------



## vijju6091 (Mar 7, 2014)

^^^ I dont think HP is one is for gamers 
DDR3 GT740???


----------



## seamon (Mar 7, 2014)

vijju6091 said:


> ^^^ I dont think HP is one is for gamers
> DDR3 GT740???



exactly. How can Digit do such a mistake claiming it performs best in benchmarks. At least they should posted their hypothetical benchmarks to prove it.


----------



## nandu26 (Mar 7, 2014)

may be reviewer got a free unit of HP laptop


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 7, 2014)

Spoiler



Just kidding. dont ban me for that! 



Shiva


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 7, 2014)

Don't get your panties in a bunch 

Thinkdigit has incorrectly mentioned the specs of the HP envy leapmotion, the laptop features a 750M with a titanic 4 GB of VRam.

*hpshopping.in/hponlinestore/Produc...x_Leap_Motion_TS_SE_Notebook_PC_(ENERGY_STAR)

Although I am surprised not to find Dell Insprion 15R on the list which beats the 4700mq/740m config of Hp envy 15 j109 in all-most all the benchmarks except CPU.


----------



## snap (Mar 7, 2014)

the "titanic" 4gb vram wont do any good in gaming with that gpu^^


----------



## seamon (Mar 7, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Don't get your panties in a bunch
> 
> Thinkdigit has incorrectly mentioned the specs of the HP envy leapmotion, the laptop features a 750M with a titanic 4 GB of VRam.
> 
> ...



Nah they are correct, the 17" has 4gb(which it will never be able to use) while the 15" does not. They got this correct check again.

But seriously what did they use to benchmark? FailMark 2015?

- - - Updated - - -



snap said:


> the "titanic" 4gb vram wont do any good in gaming with that gpu^^



Even worse it's DDR3, it's purely a marketing gimmick.


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 7, 2014)

seamon said:


> Nah they are correct, the 17" has 4gb(which it will never be able to use) while the 15" does not. They got this correct check again.
> 
> But seriously what did they use to benchmark? FailMark 2015?
> 
> ...




Ahh !, I thought you were comparing Lenovo to the HP Leapmotion laptop.Lenovo Y510 is definitely better than the Hp Envy 15.

The 4GB Vram helps in cases where you have more than one monitor connected or your laptop/computer has 3D capabilities(This leapmotion gimmick)


----------



## seamon (Mar 7, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Ahh !, I thought you were comparing Lenovo to the HP Leapmotion laptop.Lenovo Y510 is definitely better than the Hp Envy 15.
> 
> The 4GB Vram helps in cases where you have *more than one monitor connected or your laptop*/computer has 3D capabilities(This leapmotion gimmick)



Is more than 1 external monitor even possible? What's the use? You won't be able to game with a multi-monitor setup due to the slow card.


----------



## tkin (Mar 7, 2014)

Well its been months since digit has been frantically recommending Xolo/Micromax over any major brands, and I see more exposure for chinese phones than the likes of Moto G etc(the facebook posts), so don't get so panicked, you know where to get the real picture 

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> Is more than 1 external monitor even possible? What's the use? You won't be able to game with a multi-monitor setup due to the slow card.


That card won't run latest games in FHD maxed out, let alone multimonitor. For that look at custom laptops.


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 7, 2014)

seamon said:


> Is more than 1 external monitor even possible? What's the use? You won't be able to game with a multi-monitor setup due to the slow card.



Yes it is possible, you will need a docking station.Also Nvidia cards support upto 4 external displays whereas AMD cards support upto 6 external displays.

Gaming wont be possible, but if you want to run multimedia content(movies etc) on say 3 displays a graphics card with 4GB Ram would be better than a GPU with 2 GB Vram because the former wont have to borrow the system RAM(graphics card borrows RAM from the system when its own is used up).


----------



## seamon (Mar 7, 2014)

tkin said:


> Well its been months since digit has been frantically recommending Xolo/Micromax over any major brands, and I see more exposure for chinese phones than the likes of Moto G etc(the facebook posts), so don't get so panicked, you know where to get the real picture
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Wish that privilege was available to Indians. Otherwise look at my Y500. 

- - - Updated - - -



AbhMkh said:


> Yes it is possible, you will need a docking station.Also Nvidia cards support upto 4 external displays whereas AMD cards support upto 6 external displays.
> 
> Gaming wont be possible, [/b]but if you want to run multimedia content(movies etc) on say 3 displays a graphics card with 4GB Ram would be better than a GPU with 2 GB Vram because the former wont have to borrow the system RAM(graphics card borrows RAM from the system when its own is used up).[/b]



2GB is enough for multiple displays when watching movies. Besides it won't even look good, imagine a fine firing his gun on screen 1, bullet passing through laptop screen and finally a man is hit on the third screen.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 7, 2014)

Even GT650M beats GT740M........... So for gaming, my laptop is better than that HP one


----------



## seamon (Mar 7, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> Even GT650M beats GT740M........... So for gaming, my laptop is better than that HP one



obvio..........I hope you know you can easily overclock your card upto GT 755m levels without ANY heating issues.


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 8, 2014)

seamon said:


> obvio..........I hope you know you can easily overclock your card upto GT 755m levels without ANY heating issues.



Planning to do those after warranty period gets over..........still have 11 months left !!!!
Moreover in my college area, temp rises upto 45C, during which my laptop runs at high temp (65-70C, even when idle)


----------



## $hadow (Mar 8, 2014)

Well it was surprising to see that they arranged them as per the prices not as per the gaming requirements.  Because gaming is not always about graphic card or cpu.  
It is a mixture of best of both worlds which a device can offer. So there is always a need of power with performance.  And as stated earlier by anupam even 650m will beat 740m so there is no need of comparing it with 755m. Though little difference but not certainly need coz it will beat it with ease.


----------



## seamon (Mar 8, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Well it was surprising to see that they arranged them as per the prices not as per the gaming requirements.  Because gaming is not always about graphic card or cpu.
> It is a mixture of best of both worlds which a device can offer. So there is always a need of power with performance.  And as stated earlier by anupam even 650m will beat 740m so there is no need of comparing it with 755m. Though little difference but not certainly need coz it will beat it with ease.



My argument is that how the hell did they say that HP envy 15 topped all the benchmark tests below 1 lakh? What software they used? No actual benchmarks. Now say a lay man who doesn't give a damn about graphic card numbers(740m, 750m etc) and just follows this guide. He sees that HP one has been rated the best while Lenovo Y510p which is a much better device has been rated mediocre. Suppose he is a gamer , now he'll go for the HP if he reads this review whereas he could have gone for the better laptop. People look up to Digit to enlighten them but here they are themselves jumping up the bandwagon like other media/laptop company guys. 

This is the only reason why the laptop gaming industry in India is not flourishing. Meanwhile Dell is cheating customers by selling Alienware 14x/17x series(not talking about Alienware 14 and 17) Haswell edition with core i7U processors. 

What does HP think it is? Are they doing what HTC guys are doing in the mobile market?


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 8, 2014)

seamon said:


> My argument is that how the hell did they say that HP envy 15 topped all the benchmark tests below 1 lakh? What software they used? No actual benchmarks. Now say a lay man who doesn't give a damn about graphic card numbers(740m, 750m etc) and just follows this guide. He sees that HP one has been rated the best while Lenovo Y510p which is a much better device has been rated mediocre. Suppose he is a gamer , now he'll go for the HP if he reads this review whereas he could have gone for the better laptop. People look up to Digit to enlighten them but here they are themselves jumping up the bandwagon like other media/laptop company guys.
> 
> This is the only reason why the laptop gaming industry in India is not flourishing. Meanwhile Dell is cheating customers by selling Alienware 14x/17x series(not talking about Alienware 14 and 17) Haswell edition with core i7U processors.
> 
> What does HP think it is? Are they doing what HTC guys are doing in the mobile market?



HP & Dell are two big names, so they think their laptops will surely sell..........
My friends were like "What !!!" when I told that my laptop has better specs than Alienware 14x(at that time it had 900p display, i7, 6GB RAM, 750GB HDD @ 90k) even though marginal difference but 25k is a good amount of money

It is a common practice by many companies to bribe reviewers to give good review of their product

Once GSMArena guys told that they were threatened by Apple that they won't get free review units if review was bad(this was mentioned in a story posted in their blog, I think it was S3 vs iPhone 4s)

So long ago I stopped trusting the verdict given by sites ..... I analyse them myself by reading reviews in different sites

ULV processors are a big money making strategy for Dell, HP........ One of my friend bought HP laptop with i5 ULV rather than Z500(i5 3rd fen), just because it had 4th gen i5 & was HP


----------



## seamon (Mar 8, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> HP & Dell are two big names, so they think their laptops will surely sell..........
> My friends were like "What !!!" when I told that my laptop has better specs than Alienware 14x(at that time it had 900p display, i7, 6GB RAM, 750GB HDD @ 90k) even though marginal difference but 25k is a good amount of money
> 
> It is a common practice by many companies to bribe reviewers to give good review of their product
> ...



Yea that Alienware model was still around when I bought my Y500. I briefly considered it but when I saw Y500 I was like WTH!
Even now I can brag my laptop is better than Alienware 17 because of "4GB graphic card". They don't know much more than that. Just three of my hundred friends/acquaintances knew the real deal.  ^.^


----------



## rohitshubham (Mar 15, 2014)

anupam_pb said:


> HP & Dell are two big names, so they think their laptops will surely sell..........
> My friends were like "What !!!" when I told that my laptop has better specs than Alienware 14x(at that time it had 900p display, i7, 6GB RAM, 750GB HDD @ 90k) even though marginal difference but 25k is a good amount of money
> 
> It is a common practice by many companies to bribe reviewers to give good review of their product
> ...


Exactly sir... I have seen even the retailers around here advise to go for ULV ... i even had an experience of a guy telling me that 3337u is better than 3230m..


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 15, 2014)

There's a big difference in the recommended rigs suggested in Digit Magazine and Digit Forums.. Just see through the pages, you will know what Im talking about
..
Who spends 50k for "Entry level gaming PC"


----------



## rohitshubham (Mar 15, 2014)

seamon said:


> Yea that Alienware model was still around when I bought my Y500. I briefly considered it but when I saw Y500 I was like WTH!
> Even now I can brag my laptop is better than Alienware 17 because of "4GB graphic card". They don't know much more than that. Just three of my hundred friends/acquaintances knew the real deal.  ^.^


your 3 friends know this !!! wow i am yet to met a single person who knows that GPU memory doesn't brings the performance difference they expect... and one of them got placed @ NVIDIA!!!

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> There's a big difference in the recommended rigs suggested in Digit Magazine and Digit Forums.. Just see through the pages, you will know what Im talking about
> ..
> Who spends 50k for "Entry level gaming PC"


surely the people who thinks 2Gb HD4000>>1 gb Nvidia 650m


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 15, 2014)

@rohitshubham

Same here. All my friends only refers to cards on their memory, not the name. When I ask the name they reply "only 1Gb da". Am trying to change that by askin them to find out the names of their cards at least. Am sure they have got the infamous GT210.

Shiva


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 15, 2014)

rohitshubham said:


> Exactly sir... I have seen even the retailers around here advise to go for ULV ... i even had an experience of a guy telling me that 3337u is better than 3230m..



Cinebench R 11.5

Core i5 4200U : 2.5 points

Core i5 3230m : 3 points

Battery life

Core i5 4200u : 6+ hrs

Core i5 3230m : 4 hrs

So a ulv is slower than an ivy bridge std DC by 17% while offering 50% better battery life.

For a gamer that 17% increase is important but for a general pupose user that 50% increase in battery life is much more important than the 20% increase in performance(which the user will hardly have the oppurtunity to observe).

For a person who doesn't play games or doesn't run any heavy apps I would always recommend a ULV because of the exceptional battery life it offers without compromising much on the performance. Also the haswell I7 ULV'S(CORE I7 4500U) run as fast as the 3230m whilst offering the same exceptional battery life


----------



## seamon (Mar 15, 2014)

core i7 4500U is an extremely weak processor as per "core i7" standards. It's weaker than core i5 4200M.

PassMark - Intel Core i7-4500U @ 1.80GHz - Price performance comparison

PassMark - Intel Core i5-4200M @ 2.50GHz - Price performance comparison

nearly 7% percent weak.

The difference between standard and ULV processors increase in high end segment.

Take for eg. the mainstream i7 4700MQ.
PassMark - Intel Core i7-4700MQ @ 2.40GHz - Price performance comparison

It's increase in performance over the core i7 4500U is more than 100% while at the same time, it's power requirement in increased by 200% if and only if both the processors are being used 100% which is nearly impossible in case of QM processor except when running Prime95 as QM processors rarely cross the 50% mark let alone 100%. 100% in ULV processors are common occurrences. In a real world scenario, the battery consumption of a QM processor will be twice at most than ULVs.

TL;DR It's either battery life or performance. Take ULVs for shitty performance and superb battery life, vice versa for desktop replacements and performance.


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 15, 2014)

seamon said:


> core i7 4500U is an extremely weak processor as per "core i7" standards. It's weaker than core i5 4200M.
> 
> PassMark - Intel Core i7-4500U @ 1.80GHz - Price performance comparison
> 
> ...




I will take 7% weak/6+ hrs of battery life of the I7 4500U over the 7% strong/4 hrs of battery life of the 4200M anyday !

Are you really comparing a quad core processor to a dual core processor ?, I7 4500U may belong to the I7 family but it is a dual core processor and cannot be compared to the quad core's of the I7 family(Surprise !, I7 family has other dual core's too ...)


----------



## seamon (Mar 15, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> I will take 7% weak/6+ hrs of battery life of the I7 4500U over the 7% strong/4 hrs of battery life of the 4200M anyday !
> 
> Are you really comparing a quad core processor to a dual core processor ?, I7 4500U may belong to the I7 family but it is a dual core processor and cannot be compared to the quad core's of the I7 family(Surprise !, I7 family has other dual core's too ...)



core i5 4200M processors are found in laptops from 35k-45k(Y510p is an exception) whereas core i7 4200U is found in laptops from 56-80k range even though core i7 is weaker of the two. So yea paying up 15-20k more for just 2 hrs+ of battery life in justifiable. 

Please. Everyone knows that core i7 4500U has 2 real cores 2 hyper threaded ones and is not a noob like you who looked it up just now. It is sold in the same segment as the core i7 4700MQ, ie 56-80k and therefore it IS comparable to i7 4700MQ.

- - - Updated - - -

BTW I will take 20kINR any day over 2 hrs+ of battery life.


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 15, 2014)

seamon said:


> core i5 4200M processors are found in laptops from 35k-45k(Y510p is an exception) whereas core i7 4200U is found in laptops from 56-80k range even though core i7 is weaker of the two. So yea paying up 15-20k more for just 2 hrs+ of battery life in justifiable.
> 
> Please. Everyone knows that core i7 4500U has 2 real cores 2 hyper threaded ones and is not a noob like you who looked it up just now. It is sold in the same segment as the core i7 4700MQ, ie 56-80k and therefore it IS comparable to i7 4700MQ.
> 
> ...



I wanted to explain to you that how a dual core processor with HT is not equivalent to a quad core proccy and how the cost of a laptop is not determined by only the processor but I won't bother and will leave you to your flawed conclusions.Instead I will tell you a story.

Once I went to a car showroom in order to buy a car, the car salesman showed me two models.

Model A : Top speed : 180 Km/hr , Mileage : 10 Km/L, Price : 10 L

Model B : Top speed : 150 Km/hr, Mileage : 15 Km/L, Price : 10 L

I was in a conundrum, I looked at the two models and thought hard. Model A was faster but offered poor mileage whereas model B offered good mileage but was slower. Damn ! I thought, now I have to choose betwixt the two.

In desperation I asked the guy, isn't there a car which is both fast and offers good mileage ? because I want both.He said, Yes Sir !, there exists such a model, but if you want both speed and mileage you will have to pay extra !

He showed me a third model 

Model C : Top speed : 170 Km/hr, Mileage : 15 Km/L, Price : 15 L

15 Lakhs ? !, I cried in astonishment !, that is a good 5 lakhs more than the previous cars !.If you want both "performance and mileage" this is the price you must pay !, he said.

and so I bought home the model C.


----------



## snap (Mar 15, 2014)

^^in reality in that story the car would be 160 km/hr : 15 km/l, price 20 L

20 Lakhs!? I cried, but he spewed some nonsense about how this has some 4th gen i7 engine and better than model A with i5 and fooled me


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 15, 2014)

snap said:


> ^^in reality in that story the car would be 160 km/hr : 15 km/l, price 20 L
> 
> 20 Lakhs!? I cried, but he spewed some nonsense about how this has some 4th gen i7 engine and better than model A with i5 and fooled me



Did you just say "in reality" to a fictional story ?


----------



## seamon (Mar 15, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> I wanted to explain to you that how a dual core processor with HT is not equivalent to a quad core proccy and how the cost of a laptop is not determined by only the processor but I won't bother and will leave you to your flawed conclusions.Instead I will tell you a story.
> 
> Once I went to a car showroom in order to buy a car, the car salesman showed me two models.
> 
> ...



Leaving gpu entirely out of this as only the Dell Inspiron 15/15R has a good one, my argument is that it's useless to buy the core i7 4500u based entirely on cpu performance + battery as it gives you extremely poor performance+ battery gain is not much over core i5 4200m even though you are paying premium. 

Btw model a is still better....... Recheck.
Your second argument is rubbish and invalid as one barely reaches 100 on Indian roads let alone 180. Whereas processors can be made to reach 100% usage easily.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 15, 2014)

Well this is getting bit off topic.  
What I am saying is that no one should criticize the reviewer since it is his job. But what I am saying is that sometimes people with less knowledge look at this guide and will buy whatever is at the top of the list. And if he has the budget will result in buying the same and in the end it will result in a total loss of money.


----------



## snap (Mar 15, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Did you just say "in reality" to a fictional story ?



well my story can happen in reality rather than some fantasy world


----------



## seamon (Mar 15, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Well this is getting bit off topic.
> What I am saying is that no one should criticize the reviewer since it is his job. But what I am saying is that sometimes people with less knowledge look at this guide and will buy whatever is at the top of the list. And if he has the budget will result in buying the same and in the end it will result in a total loss of money.



Precisely. Sorry for OT. Damn some people will never admit that core i7 4500u is trashy.


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 15, 2014)

seamon said:


> Leaving gpu entirely out of this as only the Dell Inspiron 15/15R has a good one, my argument is that it's useless to buy the core i7 4500u based entirely on cpu performance + battery as it gives you extremely poor performance+ battery gain is not much over core i5 4200m even though you are paying premium.
> 
> Btw model a is still better....... Recheck.
> Your second argument is rubbish and invalid as one barely reaches 100 on Indian roads let alone 180. Whereas processors can be made to reach 100% usage easily.



Do you have any data to support your "extremely poor performance theory" ?

Review HP Envy 15-j011sg Notebook - NotebookCheck.net Reviews :   This one has a 4200M

Review Dell Inspiron 15R-5537 Notebook - NotebookCheck.net Reviews : This one has a 4500U

If you look at the CPU benchmarks, I can see a performance gain of only 0.4/2.8*100=14 % for the 4200M, where is this extremely poor performance that you speak of ?

And if you compare the battery runtime benchmarks, you will observe how humongous the battery life gain is.

Oh and BTW, I did 160 in my friends Chevrolet Optra on the Delhi-Greater Noida highway !


----------



## snap (Mar 15, 2014)

i think what seamon meant is that people get duped and fooled in believing that i7 ulv version is superior to the i5 version but in fact i7 ulv is relatively inferior


----------



## seamon (Mar 15, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Do you have any data to support your "extremely poor performance theory" ?
> 
> Review HP Envy 15-j011sg Notebook - NotebookCheck.net Reviews :   This one has a 4200M
> 
> ...



All are ideal scenarios. Real world scenario, in India, the cheapest core i7 4500U I could find was:-
Dell 15R 5537 Laptop (4th Gen Intel Core i7 4500U- 16GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 15.6 Inches Touchscreen- Win8-1 Year Seller Warranty) (Silver) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com

whereas the cheapest core i5 4200M is 
Dell 15R 5537 Laptop (4th Gen Intel Core i7 4500U- 16GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 15.6 Inches Touchscreen- Win8-1 Year Seller Warranty) (Silver) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com

HP has gone HTC this year and are overpricing their laptops....this is the very reason why this thread was created in the first place. I am not ignoring the fact that core i7 4500U gives a superb battery life but with it comes a huge performance decrease(over core i7 4700MQ) and also a price increase(but less performance decrease if compared to core i5 4200M). For most people 6 hours of battery life is enough and if battery life is the single most important thing one is looking in a laptop then it is advisable to get a macbook air in the first place. 

I still don't understand why Dell didn't go for core i7 4702 MQ instead of 4500U even though it is cheaper than core i7 4700MQ and comes with has a good balance of battery life+performance.

BTW Max I have ever done is 60 kph as I am still learning to drive . I was not talking about highways, you don't use them everyday. =.=


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 15, 2014)

seamon said:


> All are ideal scenarios. Real world scenario, in India, the cheapest core i7 4500U I could find was:-
> Dell 15R 5537 Laptop (4th Gen Intel Core i7 4500U- 16GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 15.6 Inches Touchscreen- Win8-1 Year Seller Warranty) (Silver) - Buy Online @ Best Price | Snapdeal.com
> 
> whereas the cheapest core i5 4200M is
> ...



Theek hai bhayiya,aap jeet gye aur main haar gya.

4200M....4700mq...every processor in this world is better than the i7 4500U.

I wont even bother giving a suggestion or making comments from now on,it will only make my powerful hardware less unique


----------



## seamon (Mar 15, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Theek hai bhayiya,aap jeet gye aur main haar gya.
> 
> 4200M....4700mq...every processor in this world is better than the i7 4500U.
> 
> I wont even bother giving a suggestion or making comments from now on,it will only make my powerful hardware less unique



wilt thou be a post then?


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 16, 2014)

digit guys be like : oh! we gotta do this to keep the magazine running...
i dont even know why i am subscribed to this biased magazine...(i already know that stuff before reading...)
my subscription ends this month...goodbye digit


----------



## rohitshubham (Mar 16, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Theek hai bhayiya,aap jeet gye aur main haar gya.
> 
> 4200M....4700mq...every processor in this world is better than the i7 4500U.
> 
> I wont even bother giving a suggestion or making comments from now on,it will only make my powerful hardware less unique


It's not about which is better ... its only about which one suffice your needs.... if you are even into a bit of gaming or want to work on video editing/cad .. you should just avoid the ULV series.
The ULV series was never meant to be used on a notebook instead it was designed keeping in mind the rise of ultrabooks in mind.. 

lets not blame Intel here ... it's the manufacturers which started using them for churning profits by selling them as more advanced version... now the thing is people in India this "since this proccy is new, it must be faster"

when i went to retailer he clearly said that 3337u was launched after 3230m and added that it was 33xx when compared with 32xx so it was faster, when specifically i asked for a performance oriented notebook...
what i meant was that the ULV series has turned to marketing Gimmick by the manufactures and shop owners alike to twist and present facts.

BTW i get around 6hrs on my 3230m when underclocked to 1.3GHz


----------

